# Map a network drive to an online site



## lindseyschlabac (Oct 26, 2004)

Not to many moons ago someone had created a hack that would allow you to mount your gmail account as a network drive, giving you the ability to drag and drop files into your gmail account. Apparently Google would consistently change the log in settings to disrupt the automation which I guess I really can't blame them since gmail was a free service.

Is there nobody trying to capitalize on this idea? :4-dontkno If I could map a network drive on my computer to a website that I paid to store data, I could very easily, with hardly any thinking have my computer back up all my data during the night, making good use of the bandwidth that I have paid for already? Not to mention I wouldn't have to remember to carry tape backup's home every day. 

I don't know much about using FTP to upload data to a web site but could something like that be automated as a backup solution?

If anybody knows of a solution like I described above I would love to hear about it!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

http://www.mozy.com/
http://www.putfwd.com/


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We won't help with the GMAIL alternative, since it violates their terms of service, we don't help with hacking. The alternatives that Squashman has presented appear to solve the problem legally.


----------

